# Looking for Shopping Cart with multi order and file upload features



## Rocketman (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi,

I've been digging and exploring the net and this GREAT forum. I'm trying to see if there is a shopping cart out there that will give the functions that I need for my averge sized T-Shirt transfer and sublimation item business. We do one offs, but people with discounts and such to order more items. 

*So a multi item order option is a must. 
AND
*Also people need to be able to upload a file or photo to me with instructions.

After looking at many of the all around online design sites (pay monthly and such) and reading heavy on here I feel this is the best way for my business at this time. We'll feature my best designs, let people upload their own file/ photo, add instructions, choose their items, pay. Then we will design and send a proof before we print, after we get the approval we go to print.

I really would love any feedback on this type of custom site and any recommendations! 

Thanks
Brian 
Rocket 
"Custom made easy"


----------



## kiwimike (Nov 5, 2010)

get yourself a google account and use there ecommerce shopping cart


----------

